# Exploring Bosnia Herzegovina (news, events, travel and property)



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

lfh


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Welcome to Bosnia and Herzegovina !!*​


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Sarajevo : Ottoman Empire, Baščaršija.*


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Sarajevo : Ottoman Empire, Sebilj fountain.*


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Sarajevo : Ottoman Empire, Baščaršija Mosque.*


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Sarajevo : Ottoman Empire, Gazi Husref-bey mosque.*


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Sarajevo : Ottoman Empire, Gazi Husrev Bey's Tomb.*


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Sarajevo : Ottoman Empire, Bascarsija Madrasah.*


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Sarajevo : Ottoman Empire, Public Kitchen with Hostelry.*


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Sarajevo : Ottoman Empire, Library.*


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Sarajevo : Ottoman Empire, Bursa bezistan.*


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Sarajevo : Ottoman Empire, Bezistan.*


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Sarajevo : Ottoman Empire, Morica Han.*


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Sarajevo : Ottoman Empire, Svrzo House.*
​


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Sarajevo : Ottoman Empire, Tower Clock.*


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Sarajevo : Ottoman Empire, Ali-pasha's mosque.*


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Sarajevo : Ottoman Empire, Emperor's mosque.*


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Sarajevo : Ottoman Empire, Saraj or Konak.*


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Sarajevo : Ottoman Empire, Old Orthodox Church.*


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Sarajevo : Ottoman Empire, Sephardic Jews.*


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Sarajevo : Ottoman Empire, Sarajevo Haggadah.*


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Sarajevo : Austro-Hungarian Empire, Jajce Barracks.*


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Sarajevo : Austro-Hungarian Empire, Cathedral of Jesus Heart.*


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Sarajevo : Austro-Hungarian Empire, Catholic Church of Saints Cyril and Methodius.*


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Sarajevo : Austro-Hungarian Empire, Franciscan Church of St. Anthony of Padua.*


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Sarajevo : Austro-Hungarian Empire, Faculty of Islamic Studies.*


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Sarajevo : Austro-Hungarian Empire, Academy of Fine Arts.*


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Sarajevo : Austro-Hungarian Empire, Ashkenazi Synagogue.*


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Sarajevo : Austro-Hungarian Empire, Main Post Office.*


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Sarajevo : Austro-Hungarian Empire, National Theater .*


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Sarajevo : Austro-Hungarian Empire, The Presidency Building.*


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Sarajevo : Austro-Hungarian Empire, Officer’s Club - Army Club.*


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Sarajevo : Austro-Hungarian Empire, Vijećnica - City Hall (Library).*


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Sarajevo : Austro-Hungarian Empire, Hotel Europe.*


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Sarajevo : Austro-Hungarian Empire, Grand Hotel.*


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Sarajevo : Austro-Hungarian Empire, Sarajevo tram.*


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Sarajevo : Austro-Hungarian Empire, Musical pavilion.*


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Sarajevo : Austro-Hungarian Empire, Sarajevska Pivara.*
​


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Sarajevo : Austro-Hungarian Empire, University of Sarajevo.*


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Sarajevo : Austro-Hungarian Empire, Market Hall.*


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Ljubuski : The oldest museum in the country.*


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Ljubuski : Kravica Waterfalls*.


----------



## HDZ (Mar 11, 2009)

Zaista lijepo urađeno!
Čestitam. :cheers:


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

well done kay:


----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

great work on the thread, keep it up...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

like this thread....nice to learn a little about the history and also the natural beauty of Bosnia.....:cheers:


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Medugorje : Second largest Catholic pilgrimage site in the world.*


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Prusac : Ajvatovica Bosnian-muslim pilgrimage.*


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

Awesome thread! :bow:


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

TourBosnia kay:


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Sutjeska National Park.*


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Rakitnica Canyon.*


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Tuzla town.*


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Tuzla : Panonika Lake.*


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

*Tuzla : other attractive locations.*


----------



## Bad_Hafen (May 19, 2010)

TourBosnia said:


> No Bosnia is multicultural country (50% Bosniak-Muslim, 13% Croat-catholique and 37% serb-orthodoxe)


more like 43% Muslim and 57% Christian


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)

Bad_Hafen said:


> more like 43% Muslim and 57% Christian


LOOOOOOOOOOL :

1991 Ethnic composition, 1991
According to the 1991 Yugoslav population census, Bosnia and Herzegovina had 4,377,053 inhabitants:

* Muslims 1,902,956 (43.47%)

* Serbs 1,366,104 (31.21%)
+
* Croats 760,872 (17.38%)
= 48% Christian and not invent your figures 57%
* Yugoslavs 242,682 (5.54%) - athéist, communist !

*2005 and Today :*

Ethnic groups
* Bosniak 48%
* Serb 37%
* Croat 14%
* other 1% (2005)

[edit] Religions
Main article: Religion in Bosnia and Herzegovina
* Islam 45%
* Serbian Orthodox 31%
* Roman Catholic 15%
* other 14%[1]


*Bojan Bajic: 2028. godine ce biti 67% Bosnjaka u BiH * 

Početak XXI vijeka, odnos snaga u BiH Za razliku od prošlog vijeka, XXI vijek stavlja Bošnjake u potpuno drugačiju poziciju. Bošnjaci su sada u međunarodno priznatoj državi BiH ključni faktor za opstanak BiH, za čiji opstanak su zaslužni, jer su Srbi i Hrvati išli na "cijepanje" koje nije uspjelo. Danas Bošnjaci čine između 53 i 55% stanovništva BiH (po zadnjim demografskim procjenama) i nastanjeni su na (za opstanak BiH) ključnim geopolitičkim područjima u BiH. To znači da nasuprot bošnjačkoj "povoljnoj" geopolitici, s druge strane stoji vrlo "nepovoljna" i nemoguća (u smislu održivosti i samostalnosti) srpska geopolitika, koja je i jedini razlog zašto se otcjepljenje RS-a ne može sprovesti u djelo. Zapravo, bošnjačka područja su jedina prirodna veza između zapadne i istočne Republike Srpske, što znači da bi RS bez Bosne uvijek bila u pat poziciji. Da budem krajnje precizan, Republika Srpska može postojati jedino u BiH, jer bez BiH njeno postojanje nije moguće.​

Tako i pise i na jednu srpsku stranicu :
_
Promenila se i struktura ukupne populacije u BiH i – po prvi put u novijoj istoriji – jedan narod čini apsolutnu većinu, to su Bošnjaci, dok je broj Hrvata dramatično opao, za preko 43% (prema katoličkim biskupijama BiH)._

http://www.nspm.rs/sudbina-dejtonske-BiH-i-republika-srpska/etnicka-mapa-BiH-2009-etnicka-mapa-distrikta-brcko-2009-i-dinamika-etnickih-promena-u-BiH-1971-2011.html?alphabet=l]Link​
Vratimo se *TEMU* !:bash:


----------



## celik.ZE (Nov 8, 2010)

*population*



TourBosnia said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOL :
> 
> 1991 Ethnic composition, 1991
> According to the 1991 Yugoslav population census, Bosnia and Herzegovina had 4,377,053 inhabitants:
> ...


Since there has been no official census since 1991, it's pointless to argue percentages. 

There are three main ethnic groups in Bosnia - Serbs, Croats, and Bosniaks - with smaller numbers of Jews, Roma, and others. 

Great thread and beautiful photos :cheers:


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

my favorite picture  great country. xD


----------



## Bad_Hafen (May 19, 2010)

TourBosnia said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOL :
> 
> 1991 Ethnic composition, 1991
> According to the 1991 Yugoslav population census, Bosnia and Herzegovina had 4,377,053 inhabitants:
> ...


How come 2005. when there was no census in BiH since 1991. 
1991. there were 43% of Muslim and not 50%. 
That is the only fact we have.

Bojan Bajic :lol:


----------

